# The Soup



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Years and years ago (okay, decades and decades  ) I was having trouble getting weight off after my back went phlooey and I couldn't ride anymore. (and I was feeling sorry for myself, of course)

My doc at the time suggested "the soup"....something I could have as much of as I wanted, all day. It worked then, and I'm giving it a try now (12.5lbs off so far even AFTER the first water weight dropped off) It gives me a hot thing to have that has FOOD in it (veggies, but still...it's something you chew and the stomach recognizes as food instead of just liquid)

The Soup is very very simple. Get a pot of whatever size you want (bigger is better!). fill half way with broth (beef broth works best for me for taste) Add chopped onions (lots for flavor), chopped carrots, green beans, ...basically whatever veggies you want except corn (SOME corn is okay, like from a frozen "mixed vegetable")

It originally called for cabbage and green peppers (which give a lovely flavor) but I have trouble with those these days 

Anyway. You put everything in the pot and boil it for however long to get the veggies tender. Then take a mugful every few hours. 

That's it. 
If salt isn't a BIG problem for you, instead of broth you can use a package of Lipton's Onion Soup Mix (or similar) for 8 cups water. Then fill it with your veggies. Using the mix does up the salt tho, so be careful if you have Blood Pressure problems.

If I'm feeling the need for my mouth to really chew on something, I add 1/2cup oyster crackers to the meal. One oyster cracker at a time. 

I've been using this mainly to get my stomach and mind used to smaller meals and more frequent ones. 

Please wish me luck on this, and if you're a mind to, a small prayer that I can stick with it. In the past, my downfall has been depression taking over and going back to the binge-ing. I know I"m killing myself, but just can NOT stop it...maybe this time.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Yum, that sounds good. And going by your weight loss so far, it seems to work too. I wish you continued success.

One question though. You didn't mention anything about potatoes (tomatoes, too). Are they allowed?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Tomatoes would be fine, although they'd likely go REALLY mushy fast. Potatoes...nope. The reason you can eat as much of this as you want is that the veggies in this state actually take as many calories to digest, as they give you. The starches from potatoes would probably not fit that. That's one reason corn is limited. I suppose a SMALL amount of potato...

hmmm....OR potato instead of my oyster crackers! 

the thing with this soup is that it's pretty well overcooked by the third heating. Things that go mushy when cooked (tomatoes, potatoes) might be rather nasty.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

2 weeks, so far. I'm one of those whose body goes into starvation mode quite quickly. I've found this time that the small amount of calories in the soup is keeping the weight loss going. 

My food day, if you're interested  (starts with a multi vitamin and calcium tab.) I drink 2 pots (about 6 mugs full) of black tea during the day.

5 am: 3/4cup cereal (multigrain cheerios, atm), 1/4cup Fiber one, 1cup milk, 1tsp sugar (2x a week I have scottish oatmeal made with steelcut oats and raisins)

8am: The soup

10am: 1piece whole grain bread with cheddar cheese and pickles 

noon: soup (after the protein/fat at 10, I don't want much)

2ish: fruit - apple, strawberries, mixed berries or similar

4ish: soup with oyster crackers

6ish: dinner - 3oz lean protein (poached chicken breast is currently my favorite...made in the microwave in a parchment pouch with onions and tbls red wine) with veggies. (tonight it will be salmon on the grill!) More veg, Coleslaw made with vinegar and raisins maybe. More fiber of some sort.

8pm: 8oz milk with fruit, OR yogurt/banana/blackraspberry shake thingie

I'm currently on a 1000 calorie regimen and I'm not feeling hungry.

OH OH!!!

Turns out that shepherd's or cottage pie is GREAT for a diet! I did a compilation of the ingredients and then portioned it and it's only 260cal per 1/5cup serving. (since it's mainly veggies). so THIS is another thing for dinner for me. I also will have spaghetti with sauce..but spaghetti is one of those nasty meals that hides a LOT of calories 

what's done me in in the past is bread and icecream type things. I haven't had icecream since October, except for once in Florida...and then I opted for a frozen yogurt. For some reason, after I went off icecream for a week, it simply did NOT sound tasty anymore. I tried a dish of heavenly hash one day (my favorite) because I was feeling REALLY low...and it tasted nasty. so I threw it away.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ann - that's wonderful for you. that's good weight loss. What you are doing sounds a good bit of a combination of the "heart diet soup" and "atkins" with light meat.

The carbs/starches are what usually get me down. 

Now I'm going to have to think on what is working for you; it may work for me soon.

Angie


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

It's the rum that packs it on ya!  

I have always wanted to do the "soup" diet--not to lose weight but because I love veggie soups and could live on them I think. When my mother was alive, she loved making strange "anything in the fridge plus copious veggies she'd bought on a 'whim' that needed to be used up with sometimes a little bit of meat just because" soups--mostly vegetable. 

There was almost always a pot simmering on her stove and she was beyond adamant that you have a "little bowl" sometime before you ended a visit with her. Even though I usually wasn't hungry, I couldn't refuse and one bowl led to another and another. Yum! Try as I might, I cannot duplicate her masterpieces though I'm a pretty good cook. Funny. Born and raised in New Orleans, this master soupmaker's idea of red beans and rice was heating up a can of Hanover Kidney beans to pour over Minute Rice (she couldn't make real rice to save her life) which was then generously doused with ketchup...for the "authentic flavor" ya know. 

But I digress...

Congrats on your progress and your resolve to reprogram your tummy!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We just got a Vita-Mix. I was surprised at how few calories were in a cup of V8 type smoothie...I think it was 21 calories!!! I like veggies enough, but not this way, so that's too bad for me, I guess.

I did have a fruit smoothie and it was delicious. I can't believe how much fruit this thing had (more than I think I could eat in one setting).


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Whodunit, I've found that I have to be pretty careful when I do the fruit smoothies (like the one I mentioned earlier) because it becomes a substitute for icecream for me. and for me...that's bad. I actually NEED (emotionally/mentally/physically...no clue which) to cut out the sensation that ice cream gives. To train my mind/body/tastebuds to find it bad. Otherwise, (as I have in the past) I get to my weight, and then start eating icecream once in awhile instead of the smoothies...then it's 3, then 5 days...then every day :Bawling:

I wonder, with the Vita-Mix, you couldn't make a "splash" sort of thing? 2 veggies and 3 fruits so that it tastes more like a fruit thing?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Another 2 lbs!

Had an interesting thing happen yesterday. I was FREEZING all day, and craving something. Wasn't sure WHAT..but something. Not sugar or sweets. 

Anyway, after a really hot bath, a cup of warm milk, and snuggling up with a huge quilt and wearing a wool hat for a couple hours, I warmed up finally. Woke up this morning just fine. 

so. I'm going to up the protein and fat in my plan...today however, I'm craving SALAD of all things 

Hope ya'll don't mind the updates.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Hang in there, Ann... You're doing great! :goodjob: 

I think losing weight is all about finding a system that works for you and sticking with it. I started Atkins on Feb. 1 and lost 75 pounds. But now I'm stuck! :grit: Looks like I'm going to have to "reboot" by going back to the induction stage, which is very strict.  

When I get chilled, I take a bottle (RUM bottle would work great), preheat heat it with hot tap water and then refill it. (You can put it in a sock if it feels too hot.) I tuck that in with me and I soon warm up. Our ancestors knew what they were doing with their hot water bottles and bed-warmers!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Another 2 lbs!


Yeah!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hears a copy of the soup recipie I posted after thanksgiving. It's 1 1/2 Cups and only 130 calories!!!!!!


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=332599


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann
Have you tried spaghetti squash with the spaghetti sauce?? I was really surprised when I first tried it. It was really tasty, looks like real spaghetti, thus tricks your mind into thinking it's the real thing.
I just split the squash into 1/2's, remove seeds and microwave covered until you can pierce with a fork. Then just rake the flesh out with a fork. It looks like pasta and has just a little crunch when eaten. Give it a try............


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You know...I have never eaten spaghetti squash. What a great idea!  

well crud. Now I need to go grocery shopping! 

AND I need to put that on my list of seeds to order!! :dance:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I made The Soup last night with the cheese and beer bread from the other thread- yum!

Both were super easy and oh so good!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> You know...I have never eaten spaghetti squash. What a great idea!
> 
> well crud. Now I need to go grocery shopping!
> 
> AND I need to put that on my list of seeds to order!! :dance:


I love spaghetti squash; unfortunately the men in my life insisted/insist on pasta so I don't have it often. Why buy seeds when you can clean and use the ones inside the squash you buy? They've come true for me always. Keep in mind this is a "runner" so plan garden space accordingly.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats on your success so far! My mom used to make that soup with the cabbage when I was a kid. I SOOO wanted some of that soup, but she wouldn't share because it was her "diet food" (yeah, I'd say she had some food issues!).

Anyway, I think I'll make a huge pot of it next week and eat it all!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I have purchased..... A SQUASH!! 

yes, I know. Big purchase. Hard to adjust to this, but...there ya go 

Lasagne tonight, but I'll try the squash tomorrow for lunch  (Artificer brought home the lasagne, because he knows I love the stuff. sigh. I should be able to do a single piece okay. I'm going to miss my glass of red wine with it, tho )


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

*I'm gonna try "the soup," Wisconsin Ann! I don't have a lot I want to lose, but I'm not having much luck with anything else.*


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I need to kick Artificer out of the house for awhile, if I want to lose any weight! He brought home a lasagna :frypan: I was doing so WELL! :Bawling:

oh well. 2 3" pieces didn't kill me. It was just 1 day of high fat and carbs. Today I start anew!! :banana02: 

Kind of interesting tho....I've been sleeping pretty well the last couple of weeks. Last night I kept waking up and moving around. Today I feel kind of lethargic.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

another pound gone, and over the holidays, too! that's 17.5 solid pounds of weight gone. 

I'm no longer feeling like I need to go up a size in clothes (thank GOD). and I've been able to just eat ONE cookie or ONE hershey's kiss. 

I figure 2 to 3 lbs a week will be good. 

time to make more soup ..right after I make the turkey pot pies...ahem...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I remember my mom doing "The Soup" diet when I was a kid. Seems like at the time it was popular with Dolly Parton? I found a link: http://www.soupsong.com/rdiet.html
The one thing I really remember about that diet was the gas! Whew! Weight Watchers has a similar version as well. Still, it's a great soup


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

just put on a pot of soup. problem is my husband and both boys (home from college for winter break), keep asking when it will be ready. it's not going to last the day. which means i'm going to have to go shopping:grump:


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Any updates for us, Ann?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I would love to do this - my problem - I don't like COOKED veggies!

Any ideas for me?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

updates... Still losing. slower now, of course, since I lost all the early weight, but since starting, I'm down 20lbs. (so that's what...2.5 since the last update). Yesterday I had a MASSIVE craving day. No clue why. Wanted bread. BREAD!!!!  And the crust on the turkey pot pie. I LOVE piecrust, so resisting is hard. 

btw, pot pies are BAD. well, not BAD, I suppose, but the crust will almost double the calories to your serving. so from now one, I'll be using mashed potatoes as the topping...no piecrusts. Unless I can figure out a way to do a crust using yogurt in place of the shortening.....

I'm on course for making my 1st goal of 40lbs by March 15th, so that's good. after the first week, it's not difficult to stay on the 1000 to 1200 calories, either. 

I've not lost any energy that' I"ve noticed...but I DO have to make sure to eat. And definitely need to keep hydrated. I've upped the amount of liquid I drink now (mostly thru tea, but the occasional glass of water, too). I seem to dehydrate rather quickly.

My pants are slipping down now some as I walk (YEAH!!) heh. so I'm almost ready to move down into my next size set. (yes, I have full sets of clothes for each size...sigh) 

OOOOOO. another positive about this....I'm spending only 2/3 on groceries that we did. so SAVE $$ :dance: AND Artificer is starting to say "er...no...just 1 burger"!  without me saying anything about his weight.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Saffron said:


> I would love to do this - my problem - I don't like COOKED veggies!
> 
> Any ideas for me?


well. hmm. that's a problem. The cooked veggies in this really don't do much for you except give you crunch and something to roll around in your mouth....

Do you like broth? maybe just sip that during the day, and eat a raw carrot with it. Or green pepper. Dip in Fat Free ranch or French, or blue cheese dressing. 

Make your own broth, btw. You can control the amount of salt in it that way. I've been finding that SALT somehow increases my craving for food. not sure why, but on the days my salt intake is down...so are my cravings for things like bread. 

Onions really add taste to broth...maybe a lovely french onion soup!

Good luck


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats on the 20lbs and loose pants!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> well. hmm. that's a problem. The cooked veggies in this really don't do much for you except give you crunch and something to roll around in your mouth....
> 
> Do you like broth? maybe just sip that during the day, and eat a raw carrot with it. Or green pepper. Dip in Fat Free ranch or French, or blue cheese dressing.
> 
> ...


Really? I figured the veggies were what was giving you the calories that burned more. I love broth, so that is doable.

I have a difficult time modifying my food for weight loss - I am allergic to artificial sweeteners that seems to be in everything.

Thank you - and what a great job you are doing!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Saffron, the veggie soup is really a "i'm keeping warm, I have something that makes me think I'm eating" thing.  They DO give you some vitamins and minerals.....but you can get those more easily from raw. 

The reason the soup works for people like me, is that it fills that VOID when you really want something...but can't have calories. And it keeps the stomach/body working all day, instead of going into the dreaded "starvation mode" when it shuts down and you lose energy, and it stops burning as many calories.

My problem with food has always been the inbetween meal nibbling. The soup fills that need to nibble. 

I don't use artificial sweetners for anything. In the morning, I sprinkle on 1 tsp or so of sugar. 1tsp is only 14 calories, and it gives me the SWEET taste most people need in the morning. 

my tea is black. er...no sweetener, no milk. If I need something a little heartier/slightly sweet...I do a 1/3 milk - 2/3 tea mug. That gives me calcium and a good "filled" feeling. 

Once off sweet stuff...(and salty) I find I don't want them. I've mentioned before that I had an icecream sandwich a couple weeks ago...and it didn't taste good to me. 

The whole idea here is to train your body/mind to eat differently. 

When I do decide I really need something sweet, I'll do honey on a chunk of whole grain bread. but not much. Just a TASTE is now enough for me.

I'm not an expert on nutrition. I hve worked with a dietician before (for almost 6 months back when I had ballooned after my accident). No one diet works for everyone. This way is the only way I've ever been happy when dieting. Instead of feeling deprived all the time


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I'm going to make some of that soup here in the next few days. I read a book of the Mayo Clinic diet and it doesn't limit food too much, you can eat as many fruits and veggies as you want...I just did up a batch of black beans with some garlic and onions for flavoring...mashed up some for "black bean soup". Good protein and and magnesium and low in fat...I'm getting married in March and even though it's not going to be a big thing...I still want to weigh less! I am hoping to post more on this forum and I'm going to need ALOT of encouragement. The high school in the town my kids go to has a "gym" where people can work out in for 35 bucks a year. I'm totally doing that too since I'm a weeny and hate excersizing in the cold lol. Keep up the good work, Ann! You're a good inspiration for me!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OOOO!!! a WEDDING!! The Mayo Clinic diet is great  You go girl! I'll be pulling for you! :rock:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! We're just saying vows then going trout fishing lol but it would sure be more fun if I could walk around the river and not huff and puff!


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

W. Ann, 
You give me hope. I'm makin' the soup tomorrow! 

gbones


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Another lb. gone and not grieved for  

Last night I ate a lovely chunk of pork roast...did it up in the crockpot all day. just chunks of pork roast, smothered in onions, 1/2 cup of cider vinegar and lemon pepper everywhere  holy moly was that good. AND it fit in the calories and protein. 

It's amazing how you can eat just a little (3oz) of something that is BURSTING with flavor...and then say "enough". I"m learning to do more intense spicing on my foods now..and it helps tremendously. I've always been a good cook, but generally liked to let the taste of the FOOD shine thru...not overpower it with spices. Now...BOLD is my word!!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I just made my variation of the soup...I put in a whole onion, 2 cloves of garlic, a bag of mixed veggies, 1/2 a head of cabbage, a can of carrots, a can of rotel and some black beans...just because I need the magnesium and protein that are in them(for my brain lol). We will see how it turns out!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds yummy  protein there with the beans. good stuff.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

24 lbs so far  :banana02: and down a pants size. I've managed to lose BOTH of my tape measurers, but I'm going to pick one up this morning, so I can put in measurements. 

My face has lost the puffy look (still fat, but not puffy anymore) and buttoned shirts that fit my neck and shoulders are starting to actually CLOSE across my chest and stomach now. (T-shirts are so NICE and stretchy  )

eta: measurement reduction over 1 month.
neck: - 1"
chest: - 2"
waist: - 2.25"
hips: -1.5
lower ab: - 2.5"
thigh: - 2"

Lower Ab is still larger than waist and hips  but waist is finally smaller than hips (by an inch). I'm a size 18 now...1X works well on top, a bit snug on bottom around waist/stomach. 

and now all of you know more about me than anyone in RL  oh...and of course, now that I've gone to Walmart and bought a new tape measure...1 of the old ones showed up.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

WooHooo, Ann...that's excellent! Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

How long have you been at this, Ann?



Wisconsin Ann said:


> and now all of you know more about me than anyone in RL  oh...and of course, now that I've gone to Walmart and bought a new tape measure...1 of the old ones showed up.


Isn't it nice to be able to be brutally honest, though?
That is, as much as we think we're keeping all of this a secret from people in RL (which I _highly_ doubt we are! lol) being able to say that our butt is this big, and our our clothing size is this, means we can also say, look at how much I've _lost_!! 
Something that's harder in RL, because we don't give them honest, relevant numbers...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

> How long have you been at this, Ann?


 Unfortunately, not long enough this time to feel like it will be permanent  Only 4 weeks. so...

Too short to be able to say "yes, I WILL be able to eat like this for the next 6 months" and the fist month is always the easiest/quickest weight loss.

It's been STEADY tho, and that makes me push onwards. Last night, even tho I love my lasagne, a 3x3 piece was too much. I felt sluggish and heavy. I found that interesting.

Another positive is showing itself now....I have so much energy, I can barely sit still anymore. AND, my skin (specially my face) is...bright and clear. It's gone from slightly sallow (I have a normal light olive complexion...the only part of the Italian heritage showing thru) to a bright glow. :rock:

Week by week. and YES it's great to be able to tell someone about the struggle. sigh.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Good for you Ann! I say this as I sit here eating a bowl of chili lol stepson stressed me out is my only excuse but I'm also figuring it's loads of fiber and has some "diuretics" in it! :nana:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Why can't men appreciate a simple soup? Believe it's a meal? I feel obligated to fix a meatstarchveggie (last because I insist) meal every night and then eat it also because a.) I'm too tuckered out to cook just for me and b.) "soup" is not a meal. Darn, darn, darn. No, I'm not overweight but I love soup, crave soup, need soup! 'Tis the season, ya know...

Congrats on your progress, Ann! Big pants are nice until they droop so much they show your panties...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Back to losing again, :dance: so I'm updating THIS thread. 



> Big pants are nice until they droop so much they show your panties...


 - Guess I'm just going to have to buy lacey pretty pink panties then! cuz the size 20s are needing some suspenders!

After a 5 day plateau, yesterday (17th) was down .5 and today another .5. Yes, GAM, I'm weighing every day atm...mainly to make sure things kick into forward instead of backwards. 

I'm fairly happy with myself that I didn't slip back into bad habits. (never met a pastry I didn't like, you know....) Food is starting to take on a different role now. The comfort food isn't necessary mentally anymore. .... maybe. Haven't had a REAL stressor since starting. 

Anyway.  Just wanted to update ya'll. And Thank You for keeping my spirits up.

oh..and I've done a new version of my soup, by taking some advice from here and adding tomatoes...and now it's a sort of "chili" soup. changed up the spicing a bit. Really good stuff.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

You go gal - you're an inspiration. :banana02: :rock::banana02:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

updates:
31lbs lost since Dec. 18th, 2009 (that's one of those 4.5lbs a week weight loss you hear about...but then it's REALLY -12 the first week of water and icky food in the system, so it's really 3 lbs a week and tapering to a healthier 2 lbs)

Had a bloodwork the other day, it's super good. Cholesterol is way down (HDL is nicely up), blood sugar is back down (it was borderline diabetic). BP is back to my normal 120/72. Pulse is 58. My Doc almost...ALMOST smiled. 

chest: -3.5"
waist: -3.5"
hips: -3.0"
abdomen...sigh...-1.5"...BUT that's not too bad considering I do nothing that exercises the lower abdomen. 

god...I just had a thought...if the inches keep going off in the same proportion that they have so far..I'll end up looking REALLY strange.... 

I'm not feeling starved or even deprived. Food doesn't appeal to me the same way it used to. Which has NEVER happened before.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

wow! :clap:


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

this all sounds great. unfortunately I am very simple minded would you care to post your recipes. I am insulin resistant so crave the starches and carbs not necessarily sugar. I might give this another try since I really need to loose at least 75 lbs to be healthy.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

recipes...well...the only thing that is made with anything that is remotely like a recipe is the soup. That's broth of some sort (out of a can is great), 2 huge onions chopped up in it, broccoli chopped up, sliced raw carrots, and greenbeans from the freezer. Other veggies as I feel like it. corn, peas, beans need to be restricted to a fairly small amount becuse of the calories in them. 

I eat VERY small portions of stuff..like 1/2 a sandwich will be lunch. BUT I eat every couple of hours. I can, and do, eat things like the Michelina's 9oz gourmet meals. or the Banquet ones. 280 calories maybe, fairly balanced between protein/carbs/fat

My meals are usually things like cheese and peanut butter sandwich (1 slice bread). Cup of cottage cheese. square of lasagne. Poached Salmon (3-4oz fillet, poached in white wine, with tarragon and onions). um...tuna salad (tunafish from a can, chopped onions, and enough Lite Peppercorn Ranch dressing to make it salady  Roast turkey breast. (or chicken, depending on which I made). Grilled cheese sandwich. 

popcorn. carrots. The Soup. apples. Prunes. Almonds. as snacks. 

Breakfast is almost always Multigrain Cherrios and Fiber one with 2% milk and sugar. Sometimes I'll do a 2egg omelet with onions, green pepper, mushrooms and cheese. Sometimes Bacon. 

I'm NOT a big meat eater. Never have been. So cutting out the big beef burgers, steaks, etc. wasn't difficult for me. 

FOR ME the key is to keep it balanced between protein/carbs/fat. That seems to keep my mind AND body satisfied and feeling full.

I don't eat processed foods anymore. No pasta because it's just too high in calories for the amount of food I get. spaghetti squash, which was suggested here on HT, has proven a GREAT thing. 

Sweet potatoes instead of white potatoes. 

OH! Cottage Pie (shepherd's pie). 
ingredients:
ground meat (beef, chicken, turkey, venison)
frozen, fresh, or canned veggies (gr beans, carrots, peas, corn, etc.)
onions
leftover mashed potatoes OR instant mashed.

preheat oven to 335F. Get out a casserole dish (2qt-ish)
Brown 1lb ground meat (turkey, beef, venison, or chicken) with 1 chopped onion
chop another large onion, coarse chopped.
put browned meat/onions in the casserole dish. Add the onion. Add 1 to 1 1/2 lbs veggies...I use the bags of frozen mixed veggies usually. 
Add 1tsp basil, sprinkle garlic (or sautee garlic with the meat), bay leaf...well...any spicing you want. You can make it tingle with chilis, or subtley chinese with ginger... (thyme and tarragon work REALLY well with the turkey and chicken) You can also use those packaged seasonings like meatloaf, salisbury, chicken pot pie, etc.

Pour in 1/2cup-ish either water, or red wine. 

cover the whole thing with a layer of mashed potato. (instant mashed potatoes work REALLY well with this). Pop in the oven for 35minutes or until you see it starting to bubble a bit on the side. 

That dish has only 267calories for 1.5 cups. (since it's mainly veggies it's low in calories, but you DO get a lot of protein)


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAY TO GO !! Im going to go make some soup !!!!! Ive done the saced heart diet soup, and lost 5 lbs in a week ......


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've heard others saying good things about the Sacred Heart Diet Soup..for weight loss quickly. Good luck!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You girls have got me GOING!!!!  My crock pot is filled with cabbage and veggies etc. waiting to be turned on in the morning before going to work. I figure a crock pot full will give me enough for lunch at work all week and dinner tomorrow night.  I cooked a small elk roast yesterday so am using the broth and half the meat for the soup also.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in here. Hubby and I changed the way we eat about a month ago. We are both overweight and both need to lose at least 60 lbs. Well, I'm using Alli and hubby is not, most of the time. We now look at what we are buying and eating, calorie content and fat grams. So far we've both lost 18lbs each, over the last month. 
We feel better and clothes fit better. 
Anyway, we also use cabbage soup about 2 days a week. It's a good filler. 
Also wanted to say that since we both like chips, we now get Baked taco chips and Baked potato chips and only eat 10 at a meal. That's 120 calories and 3.5grams fat. I keep a food diary and write down everything I eat, so I know how much fat and calories I'm taking in. 
I'm keeping my daily intake between 1200 and 1800 calories, and under 45grams of fat (usually much less) for the day. So far, so good. 

Brenda


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go BRENDA!!! :clap:

I don't think I can lose without that food diary. It's the single most effective tool I've found. "I ate WHAT yesterday? OMG"...and as I reach for a chunk of bread "oh piffle..I'll have to write that down on the diary...no...I do NOT need that extra piece. "

Keep us updated!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Way to go BRENDA!!! :clap:
> 
> I don't think I can lose without that food diary. It's the single most effective tool I've found. "I ate WHAT yesterday? OMG"...and as I reach for a chunk of bread "oh piffle..I'll have to write that down on the diary...no...I do NOT need that extra piece. "
> 
> Keep us updated!!


Me too. 
For me, I'm just more conscious of what is going in my mouth. "How much of this am I eating?" so that I'll be able to enter it. 
Sometimes it's enough of a hassle I just skip eating it because I'm too lazy! lol


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I finally made the soup yesterday. I used cabbage, mixed vegetables, onions, zucchini, my home-canned tomato juice, some oregano, and a bit of beef broth. It's quite yummy.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh cool! hadn't thought about zucchini....

Lately I've been doing onion soup mix, frozen mixed veggies, frozen beans, couple more chopped onions, and a quart jar of tomatoes..whole or diced..and the juice. I need to add oregano....that sounds delicious.

and yes...I'm still plugging away  40 lbs and ALMOST 2 sizes. started at a TIGHT 20, and now 18 is really loose..except for the waist which is comfy. Just can't lost the inches on the waist as quickly as I'd like. Guess it's a sign of age, eh?


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I love this soup. It is close to zero points on WW but I'm not doing that program. However, I am counting calories. I'll have to mix some of this up.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Any more updates on the soup diet?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Let's see...I haven't made the soup in a few weeks, and my weight loss is slowing..but it still continues about 1.5lbs a week. I'm down from a size 2x to a large. (figure a 22 to 18 which is loose..16 is still tight in the waist/abdomen) If I were exercising along with the dieting, I'd probably be a size 14 by now. I do zero extra exercise. In fact, I sit at the computer a LOT.:hammer:

I really credit the soup with allowing me to change my eating habits. It is SO tasty...giving my mouth something to chew on (veggies) and my body the liquid. It kept me losing weight so that I got that HIGH you get from steppingon the scale and seeing another lb gone. And then the clothes started to be loose.

It's been 6 months now, and my eating habits have completely changed. No more stuffing my face with bread, no craving sweets. haven't had chocolate since I started and I don't miss it. Sweets like ice cream actually taste *wrong* somehow. Might be the chemicals...I haven't tried a homemade icecream yet. 

When we're out, instead of going "okay, now what can I eat from the menu?", it's more "OOOO. that looks good!" for things like broiled fish with veggies or a salad. 

I've learned that I *MUST* eat breakfast. My multigrain cheerios with milk usually, but other breakfasts are oatmeal, or scramble eggs(2), or my personal favorite Egg Foo Young (simply warm a 1/2 cup of canned chinese vegetables in a frying pan, some chopped onion, and then add beaten eggs..like you're making an omelet). If I don't have breakfast I start to feel ICKY by about 10. 

Whole grain breads, only white bread I eat is if we have grilled hamburgers. Lots of fruit, mainly apples, grapes, and kiwis. 

There are actually days that I forget to eat.  Breakfast, and then by 5 I'll sit down to put my food into FitDay(an online food journal) and realize I've had under 400 calories that day. I can't eat a LOT at one time anymore, so at that point I have to eat something high in protein and calories, and then again about 7ish. 

I'm glad you brought this back up...time to go make some soup!


----------

